# What Mittens thinks of GRF.



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

"Boo on those dogs! You should join a CAT forum. Here, click the address bar and I'll show you."


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is a great shot. He even has a bit of a scowl on his face.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol oh mittens, you sill cat!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hahaha she's such a character!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

LOVE IT! Mittens you are sooo cute.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Love that she's sticking her tongue out. That's about how mine feel about the subject.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is funny. My Izabelle is here right now and she says she agrees 100%.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow did you ever name her right! With that extra thumb and the white paws, she sure does look like she's wearing a mitten.

"Mittens, you're right! Cats should never have to share attention with yucky, slobbery dogs who are most definitely beneath us"
Sincerely, Echo (who has to share too)"


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Mittens! You tell it like it is!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

HAHA that is so cute! She truly looks like she's wearing a mitten!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

When Gar and I decided we wanted a cat a LONG time ago we agreed to call it Mittens. She was destined to be ours!


----------

